# Just Discovered this breeder?



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lake Shore Maltese


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No show pictures, no pedigrees...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I tried to contact this breeder when I was malt shopping over a year ago. I don't think I got a response from her or her prices were too expensive. I don't remeber. 

But I don't think is reputable, as she does not show her malts in conformation and I see no pedigrees so who knows where her dogs are really from...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I notice not all the dogs are AKC. She said most are. Not a good sign. Another is she only sells pets.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

By the website, not impressed. Are you looking for a puppy?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She doesn't appear to be a good breeder and she is really trying to sink in the fact that her pups made cameos on National Geographic (major propaganda).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's where Pam/Camfam's Ollie came from. You can pm her for more information.


----------

